# Dave Tate laughs at your squatting intensity...



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2015)

"I need my bucket..."


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2015)

The hell kind of bar is that?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 18, 2015)

Cambered bar. Me and POB did something similar but with chains a few months ago. Brutal.


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2015)

What's the point of it? Save the shoulders like a buffalo bar?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 18, 2015)

Now I'm not saying anything is wrong with these guys and the way they do box squats but I see all these elite level lifters just flopping on the box and using momentum to get back up. Isn't the point of a box squat to keep the bar over your feet thru the entire range of motion and not flop on the box to help get up? Box squats are fairly new to me so I'm just trying to get a grasp on why some guys do it this way in the video. It's much easier that way. 

Where's steel when I need him?


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah I thought box squats were supposed to be controlled holding form while sitting back.... Something about feeling like a leg curl on rise? Maybe I'm mixing some things up?

I'd like to hear more from our resident powerlifters


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Yeah I thought box squats were supposed to be controlled holding form while sitting back.... Something about feeling like a leg curl on rise? Maybe I'm mixing some things up?
> 
> I'd like to hear more from our resident powerlifters



Supposed to hit the box, let hips relax, re-engage hips, go back up. Like you said, basically pulling yourself back up with hammies.


----------



## BeastFitness (Oct 20, 2015)

Just started loving box squats


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Now I'm not saying anything is wrong with these guys and the way they do box squats but I see all these elite level lifters just flopping on the box and using momentum to get back up. Isn't the point of a box squat to keep the bar over your feet thru the entire range of motion and not flop on the box to help get up? Box squats are fairly new to me so I'm just trying to get a grasp on why some guys do it this way in the video. It's much easier that way.
> 
> Where's steel when I need him?



Tate had a full hip replacement. This is how he squats now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

Milo said:


> What's the point of it? Save the shoulders like a buffalo bar?



Thats a combo Cambered bar/ssb. Works the upper back hard as hell by dumping your forward. The weights rotate as you move up and down.  It's a nightmare.  And yes will spare the shoulders


----------

